# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Luận thương trường

## Tienichtours

anh em vào đây chém gió nào. ai cũng bảo THƯƠNG TRƯỜNG LÀ CHIẾN TRƯỜNG.
nhưng với tôi THƯƠNG TRƯỜNG LÀ NHỮNG VÁN CỜ, không có ván cuối . Và CŨNG LÀ CUỘC SỐNG  , mà cuộc sống PHẢI CHO TRƯỚC KHI NHẬN .

----------


## danseoit

Thương trường giống như Is.dog
Khi ta đuổi thì nó chạy, ta chạy nó đuổi theo.

----------

